# szukam koszulki z logo gentoo i napisem gentoo

## L1

szukam koszulki z logo gentoo i napisem gentoo (to drugie niekoniecznie).

PS. dobrze by bylo aby sie w 40 zl zmiescila

----------

## zytek

Też bym kupił.. jeśli jest wśród nas jakiś grafik to można przygotować logo i wystawić projekty koszulek na www.butik.pl bez prowizji, cobysmy sobie wszyscy kupili taką, jaką chcemy. Taka lepszej jakości tam kosztuje 32zł a nadruki robią świetne, na kubkach, bluzach, koszulkach etc.

----------

## sekretarz

Od pierwszego maja dostępne będą wysokiej jakości koszulki z logo Gentoo w http://store.gentoo.org.

----------

## L1

 *sekretarz wrote:*   

> Od pierwszego maja dostępne będą wysokiej jakości koszulki z logo Gentoo w http://store.gentoo.org.

 a ciekawe ile bedzie kosztowac transport do polski?

----------

## Poe

Tjaaa.. Koszulka ok 10-15$ + transport do polski tez dobre kilka dolarów (koło 5napewno).. skąd mieliby to przysłać? jezeli USA, to albo statek (ok. 6tygodni czekania), jezeli samolot (mało prawdopodobne) to koło kilku dni, niezmienia to faktu, ze tanio to nie wyjdzie.. a pomysł z butik.pl jest całkiem dobry.. tylko kto by się podjął zrobienia loga i wogole wzorów..

----------

## _troll_

Jestem za koszulkami. Czy ktos moglby w czynie spolecznym podjac sie organizacji tego?

Mam na mysli:

- namowienie jakiegos kumpla grafika do zrobienia kilku wersji

- wystawienie grafik, po ktorych zrobimy jakis plebiscyt na najlepsza wersje

- zaltwienie sprawy z firma ktora by zrobila koszulki

- obwieszczenie znowu na forum, ze sa juz dostepne

Chetnie bym pomogl, ale dopiero w polowie czerwca dalbym rade.

Jestem pewien, ze troche ludzi by to kupilo (sam mam ochote).

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## axquan

Też bym reflektował na taką koszulkę, co prawda miałem sobie kupić koszulę z User Friendly, ale znaczek gentoo tez fajnie wygląda   :Very Happy: 

----------

## badzio

a nie mogloby byc logo z gentoo.pl autorstwa smoka?

----------

## L1

 *badzio wrote:*   

> a nie mogloby byc logo z gentoo.pl autorstwa smoka?

 moze byc  :Smile:  tylko niech to opatentuje na butiku

----------

## Xax

http://www.sklep.linuxstuff.pl

namowcie goscia na ten interes. gadalem z nim kiedys ale nie wiedzial co z prawami do logo i nazwy gentoo. sam reflektuje  :Very Happy: 

----------

## L1

no to zglaszajmy tutaj co by sie chcialo zamowilc i pozniej dajmy linka:

ja bym chcial koszulke (biala lub czarna) z logo gentoo (napis rowniez mile widziany)

Portfel z logo gentoo (napis rowniez mile widziany)

----------

## OBenY

Ja tez bym chetnie sobie zakupil koszulke Gentoo (z napisem i logo) na czarnym matriale  :Smile: 

----------

## _troll_

Koszulka i polar mile widziane. Polar zdecydowanie czarny, koszulka biala najchetniej (ale tutaj jestem elastyczny).

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## Xax

ja bym se nawet majciochy z logo gentoo sprawil ale to by juz byla chyba profanacja. w kazdym razie jak tylko bedzie mozliwosc nabycia koszuleczki (za rozsadna cene) to sobie 2 kupie co by miec na zmiane.

trzeba by sie bylo zorientowac jak to jest z nazwa i logo gentoo. jezeli sa zastrzezonymi znakami to mozemy sobie pomazyc.

moderator ma ponoc kontakty na gorze  :Laughing:  to by sie nad nami zlitowal i zorientowal jak to jest z tymi prawami autorskimi.

----------

## fallow

ja bym sie pisal na koszulke , najlepiej taka jak w cafepress

biala , fajna jest tez ta z dlugim rekawem  :Wink: 

http://www.cafeshops.com/gentoolinux.2457727?zoom=yes#zoom

http://www.cafeshops.com/gentoolinux.5161118

ale gdzies wyczytalem ze te koszulki z cafepress nie sa najlepszej jakosci  :Smile: 

to przeciez oficjalne logo gentoo( fakt ze jest na cafepress) , wiec chyba nie powinno byc problemu z prawami do logo 

po za tym na forum jest udostepnione surowe logo w duzej rozdzielczosci do obrobki, w watku " gentoo large logo " czy jakos tak 

oto logo : 

http://people.emich.edu/kdemello/gblend.png

pozdro  :Smile: 

----------

## CyriC

Tez bym sie pisal na taka koszulke, najlepiej na czarnym materiale  :Smile: 

----------

## Poe

mam nadzieje, ze post ten nie jest traktowany juz jako umowa, której nie można zerwać, bo nie jestm pewnien czy uda mi sie zakupic to i owo...

a jak bym kupił, to chętnie koszuleczke... najchętniej granatowa, z logo i napisem 'powered by Gentoo Linux'... chyba tyle..

ps

a moze stringi dla laski z jakimś sexy logiem?  :Razz: 

----------

## axquan

 *Poe wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ps
> 
> a moze stringi dla laski z jakimś sexy logiem? 

 

Widzieliście tą tapetę z laską z majtakami z tuxem, a pod spodem napis "linux never looked so good" ?   :Laughing: 

----------

## tEdEus

Też jestem zainteresowany koszulką z logo. Najlepiej w kolorze białym/szarym.

Tak mało ludzi w polsce zna tą wspaniałą dystrybucję, że możemy robić za żywe reklamy.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## L1

 *tEdEus wrote:*   

> Też jestem zainteresowany koszulką z logo. Najlepiej w kolorze białym/szarym.
> 
> Tak mało ludzi w polsce zna tą wspaniałą dystrybucję, że możemy robić za żywe reklamy. 

 dzisiaj sie usmialem bo gadalem z ksiedzem (myslalem ze mnie wyzywa zeby sie spytac czemu olewam religie) o linuxie i gentoo mu polecilem  :Smile:  to byl lol cala klasa miala polew (ja u mnie w budze jestem jedynym prawdziwym uzszkodnikiem linuxa) wiedza co to linux bo robie za zywa reklame  :Smile:  podalem mu mejla  :Smile:  i jazda

----------

## tux1988

Ja też bardzo chciałbym znaleć sie w posiadaniu takiej koszulki. Najlepiej żeby była czarna, lub ciemnogranatowa z dużym logo gentoo i niekoniecznie z napisem Powered By Gentoo. A druga wersja mogłš by być taka, że z tyłu jest duuuuże logo bez napisów, a z przodu małe logo i napis.

to jest moja wizja....

----------

## zytek

Ok, świetnie że ktoś zapodał DUŻĘ logo gentoo.

Zaraz pisze do butik.pl i podam Wam linka do koszulek.

Cena będzie 33 złote bez paru groszy za białe koszulki dobrej jakości, logo na sercu lub na całej klacie, oka? Bluzy też wystawię. 

Dajcie mi tylko chwilkę bo proces rejestracji może zająć trochę czasu, zważywszy, że mamy długi weekend/święta itd.

Pogimpuję może jakieś wariacje loga, tzn. jakiś napisik "poweredy by" albo "united users of gentoo" albo coś.. jeśli ktoś będzie miał propozycje to niech wysyła grafikę na mój adres, wystawi się wszystko i każdy kupi dokładnie taką koszulkę, jaką będzie chciał. ;]

info:

Przesyłka polecona za pobraniem

Jeśli jako sposób płatności wybrałeś pobranie, należność za dostarczony towar opłacisz przy jego odbiorze. Koszty przesyłki przedstawiają poniższe tabele:

Wysyłka Pocztą Polską 

Opłata podstawowa:	9,70 zł	

Za każdą koszulkę lub torbę:	+ 0,60 zł	

Za każdy kubek lub bluzę:	+ 1,50 zł	

Wysyłka kurierem (DHL Express) 

Opłata:	18,70 zł	

Przesyłka polecona (PayU, mTransfer lub przelew)

Jeśli wybranym przez Ciebie sposobem płatności jest PayU, mTransfer lub przelew na nasze konto, zapłacisz za przesyłkę mniej, niż w przypadku płatności za pobraniem. Koszty przesyłki przedstawia poniższa tabela:

Wysyłka Pocztą Polską 

Opłata podstawowa:	4,50 zł	

Za każdą koszulkę lub torbę:	+ 0,60 zł	

Za każdy kubek lub bluzę:	+ 1,50 zł	

Wysyłka kurierem (DHL Express) 

Opłata:	14,90 zł

ok.

z tego co czytam to dałoby radę zrobić nadruk na plecach, ale może być z tym trochę kłopotów tzn. każdy indywidualnie musiałby pisać do sklepu.. mhm. zobaczę co uda mi się zrobić.

----------

## L1

mi sie takie cos widzi: na piersi logo gentoo na plecach duze logo gentoo z jakims wypasionym napisem pod nim (np aquafont / VTC / Whimsy TT [to fajnie wyglada] / roostheavy ) "United Users of Gentoo"

----------

## mig

Kolega aye z #gentoo.pl znalazl ponoc fajne logo http://imdb.pl/~aye/powered-big-inverted-bw.png. Niestety podczas proby rejestracji na forum nie udalo mu sie poprawnie przejsc przez formularz, wiec podaje linka w jego imieniu.  :Wink: 

PS: aye uwaza, ze czarne koszulki bylyby lepsze.

PS 2: ja tez tak uwazam  :Wink: 

----------

## L1

hmm mozna dac na plery to logo http://www.ibiblio.org/web-gentoo/images/powered-big.png (na czarna koszulke)

<edit>

PS. tez chce carna 

PS 2. obecna moja wizja to takna plerach duze logo gento (druga koszulka z http://www.ibiblio.org/web-gentoo/images/powered-big.png)  na piersi logo gentoo (w obu)

</edit>

----------

## zytek

łoo już mi założyli butik ;]

zaraz postaram się coś wyklikać.

----------

## fallow

 *zytek wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Pogimpuję może jakieś wariacje loga, tzn. jakiś napisik "poweredy by" albo "united users of gentoo" albo coś.. jeśli ktoś będzie miał propozycje to niech wysyła grafikę na mój adres, wystawi się wszystko i każdy kupi dokładnie taką koszulkę, jaką będzie chciał. ;]
> 
> .

 

super  :Smile:  :Smile: 

z checia cos sobie zrobie  :Smile: 

ale jaki jest Twoj adres ? 

pozdro  :Smile: 

----------

## Poe

 *L1 wrote:*   

> hmm mozna dac na plery to logo http://www.ibiblio.org/web-gentoo/images/powered-big.png (na czarna koszulke)
> 
> <edit>
> 
> PS. tez chce carna 
> ...

 

nom, wzorek ciekawy na ciemną koszulkę.. 

to by pasowało na tył koszulki.. takie duże zrobic a z przodu pasowalo by małe logo z podpisem 'united user(s?) of Gentoo', takie coś by pasowało..

----------

## zytek

Niestety pisałem do butik.pl i z czarnymi koszulkami z takim typem logo jest problem, bo to jest drukowany na folii i potem na koszulce czarna folia inaczej odbija swiatlo i brzydki efekt jest  :Sad: 

Jedynie można się dogadać aby zrobili nam koszulki z nadrukiem z tyłu.

fallow - jeśli masz jakichś projekt na klatę lub na kieszonkę to wyślij na mojego maila, zytek@ostrow-wlkp.net

Od razu wrzucę koszulkę/kubek do butiku, jego adres:

www.butik.pl/gentooshop

Oczywiście wystawiam koszulki i kubki bez prowizji, jeśli tylko ktoś coś chce to niech wysyła.

Sam porobię koszulki i kubki ale muszę naprawić gimpa bo się nie uruchamia;)

----------

## L1

 *zytek wrote:*   

> Niestety pisałem do butik.pl i z czarnymi koszulkami z takim typem logo jest problem, bo to jest drukowany na folii i potem na koszulce czarna folia inaczej odbija swiatlo i brzydki efekt jest 
> 
> Jedynie można się dogadać aby zrobili nam koszulki z nadrukiem z tyłu.
> 
> fallow - jeśli masz jakichś projekt na klatę lub na kieszonkę to wyślij na mojego maila, zytek@ostrow-wlkp.net
> ...

 wymiary sa jakies okreslone?

----------

## zytek

 *L1 wrote:*   

> wymiary sa jakies okreslone?

 

O przygotowywaniu grafik, rozmiarów obrazków i miejsc na nie na koszulkach, jest tutaj:

http://www.butik.pl/b2/help/grafika.xtp?l=pl

a tutaj informacje jak przygotowywać nadruki na kolorowe koszulki: http://www.butik.pl/b2/help/kgrafika.xtp?l=pl

----------

## slimak

Witam wszystkich - to moj pierwszy post tutaj. Poczytalem sobie o dystrybucji gentoo i zapowiada sie bardzo fajnie. Teraz sie instaluje i pewnie bede mial setki pytan   :Laughing: 

Jesli chodzi o koszulke to ja chyba tez bede chetny. A co z innymi gadzetami  :Question:   np smycz  :Question: 

----------

## zytek

Butik ruszył z grafikami przesłanymi przez L1.

Sam może jeszcze się pobawię czcionkami/tekstami.. no i czekam na pomysły, wysyłajcie na mój e-mail.

http://butik.pl/gentooshop

----------

## Poe

no więc tak. zabrałem sie za robienie loga na klate (takie małe na serce/kieszonke) i mam mały dylemat. nie wiem jaką pisownie zastosować. które jest poprawne/najlepsze:

- United user of Gentoo

- United user Gentoo

- United Gentoo user

- Gentoo united user

- United users of Gentoo

- United users Gentoo

- United Gentoo users

- Gentoo united users

które zrobić? mi się najbardziej podoba

United user of Gentoo i United Gentoo user

----------

## L1

 *Poe wrote:*   

> no więc tak. zabrałem sie za robienie loga na klate (takie małe na serce/kieszonke) i mam mały dylemat. nie wiem jaką pisownie zastosować. które jest poprawne/najlepsze:
> 
> - United user of Gentoo
> 
> - United user Gentoo
> ...

 

ja na swoje dalem Gentoo United Users  :Razz:  bo mi sie najbardziej podobala ps. jak to jest moze byc w koncu z tylu i z przodu?

----------

## zytek

na pewno nie "user" tylko "userS" !

Sam ma na ścianie starą koszulkę na napisem United Users of LINUX i takie coś by było imho najlepsze. oczywiście s/LINUX/GENTOO lub Gentoo

Może też być Powered by Gentoo albo Powered by Gentoo&C8H10N4O2  :Wink: 

----------

## L1

 *zytek wrote:*   

> na pewno nie "user" tylko "userS" !
> 
> Sam ma na ścianie starą koszulkę na napisem United Users of LINUX i takie coś by było imho najlepsze. oczywiście s/LINUX/GENTOO lub Gentoo
> 
> Może też być Powered by Gentoo albo Powered by Gentoo&C8H10N4O2 

 kofeina i cukier (NaCL  :Razz:  )

----------

## slimak

jakie macie telefony gsm  :Question:   moze jakies ladne logo w postaci kolorowej tapetki na gsma  :Question: 

----------

## OBenY

W chwili obecnej Nokia, ale zmieniam na Siemensa

----------

## L1

 *slimak wrote:*   

> jakie macie telefony gsm   moze jakies ladne logo w postaci kolorowej tapetki na gsma 

 siemens S55 (kolorowy jak by ktos niewiedzial)

----------

## Poe

@Zytek. własnie wysłałem ci 4 gif'y, które mozna wykorzystać na przodzie koszulki. małe loga + napis. mam nadzieje, ze się spodobają.

pozdrawiam

ps

Kiedy będzie można dostać koszulki z tym napiszem

http://www.ibiblio.org/web-gentoo/images/powered-big.png

a z przodu z małym logiem (choćby takim jak ja przesłałem)

?

(ciemno-granatowe)

ps2

Nokia 3100 równiez z kolorowym wyswitlazem

----------

## sekretarz

Pojawią się inne kolory tych koszulek?

PS: najlepiej granatowe albo czarne  :Smile: 

----------

## zytek

@sekretarz

Jasne.. nie ma problemu.. tylko że loga na kolorowe koszulki to musza być prostokąty. Albo jakiś obrazek na tle z ramką albo coś zupełnie innego.. niestety "przeźroczystość" można osiągnąć tylko na białych.

Aczkolwiek nic nie stoi na przeszkodzie by spróbować gdzieś indziej zamówić koszulki.. np. każdy indywidualnie na koszulki.pl

Butik jest jaki jest, ma swoje ograniczenia  :Sad: 

Dlatego właśnie Poe Twoje loga się nie do końca nadają oraz ten napis http://www.ibiblio.org/web-gentoo/images/powered-big.png nie przejdzie - chyba, że zrobić go black-and-white 

Jeszcze co do kolorowych koszulek.. zrobienie napisu na czarnym tle z ramką też da "średni" efekt bo druk inaczej będzie odbijał światło i będzie takie czarne świecące na tle czarnej matowej koszulki.. qmacie..

----------

## slimak

 *zytek wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Jeszcze co do kolorowych koszulek.. zrobienie napisu na czarnym tle z ramką też da "średni" efekt bo druk inaczej będzie odbijał światło i będzie takie czarne świecące na tle czarnej matowej koszulki.. qmacie..

 

qmamy ale przynajmniej jak dla mnie to najladniejsza by byla taka koszulka czarna z tym logiem http://www.ibiblio.org/web-gentoo/images/powered-big.png szkoda ze nie wyjdzie... kurcze trzebaby popytac w innych miejscach a moze jednak   :Confused: 

----------

## zytek

Myślę, że można by napisać do koszulki.pl

Ale jest jeszcze jeden problem, to logo jest bardzo małe, nadaje się na max 10cm, tak mi z butiku odpisali.. czyli pomysł z plecami odpada..

----------

## Poe

 :Sad:  mam nadzieje, ze wpadniemy na jakis pomysł z tym logiem co mi sie podobało na ciemnej koszulce.. no choćby jakby miało tu byc tylko na klacie.. noc chyba, ze ktoś z Was jest dobrym grafikiem i zrobiłby niemalze od podstaw całe logo Gentoo z napisem 'powered by Gentoo' + jakieś na kieszonke z napisem 'United Users of Gentoo'.... zróbmy coś.. w niedziele mam urodzinki, także mógłbym sobie zakupic koszuleczke, ale tylko  jak będzie ona granatowa(cieemny) lub czarna (mniej chętnie, ale przejdzie)  z logiem...

----------

## tux1988

Zamówił już kto i dostał koszulkę z logo Gentoo. Jeli tak, to niech napisze czy rzeczywicie sš takie ładne jak na zdjęciu, czy sš wygodne itp itd...Pozdro

----------

## Poe

a propos. gdyz jezeli chodzi o pbsłue programów graficznych a w szczegolnosci gimpa 2.0, to nie wiecie gdzie znajdę opcje do poszerzania tła, ale nie loga, bo jest za mało miejsca na ramke (zrobiłem juz logo za ciemną koszulke), Zytkowi sie spdobały, ale ramke trzeba zrobic zeby sie folia nie odbijała w słońcu.

pozdrawiam

----------

## zytek

 *Poe wrote:*   

> a propos. gdyz jezeli chodzi o pbsłue programów graficznych a w szczegolnosci gimpa 2.0, to nie wiecie gdzie znajdę opcje do poszerzania tła, ale nie loga, bo jest za mało miejsca na ramke (zrobiłem juz logo za ciemną koszulke), Zytkowi sie spdobały, ale ramke trzeba zrobic zeby sie folia nie odbijała w słońcu.
> 
> pozdrawiam

 

folia BĘDZIE się odbijać w słońcu w jakiś tam sposób, tylko ramka po prostu "zamaskuje" ten efekt dla kogoś, kto będzie nas ogłądał.

----------

## milu

Jestem za jakimś ciemnym polarem z logo gentoo najlepiej wyszywanym na plecach(jeśli tak robią oczywiście) a koszulka swoją drogą.

----------

## OBenY

Ooo taki polar zajebista sprawa, moze widzieliscie gdzies chocby mozliwosc zrobie nia/qpienia czegos takiego ?

----------

## CyriC

IMO logo powinno byc jak najskromniejsze, np tylko na sercu.

Zgodze sie ze polar (czarny) z logo gentoo to super sprawa. Napewno bym sobie taki sprawil  :Smile: 

----------

## Poe

 *zytek wrote:*   

>  *Poe wrote:*   a propos. gdyz jezeli chodzi o pbsłue programów graficznych a w szczegolnosci gimpa 2.0, to nie wiecie gdzie znajdę opcje do poszerzania tła, ale nie loga, bo jest za mało miejsca na ramke (zrobiłem juz logo za ciemną koszulke), Zytkowi sie spdobały, ale ramke trzeba zrobic zeby sie folia nie odbijała w słońcu.
> 
> pozdrawiam 
> 
> folia BĘDZIE się odbijać w słońcu w jakiś tam sposób, tylko ramka po prostu "zamaskuje" ten efekt dla kogoś, kto będzie nas ogłądał.

 

no to dlatego sie pytam, jak poszerzyc samo tło w GIMPie 2.0. dodam, ze obraz został spłacszczony więc wszystko jest poniekąd jedną warstwą.

----------

## milu

A nie możesz stworzyć nowego większego obrazka o takim tle jak oryginalny , potem kopiuj/wklej jako nową warstwę no a na koniec jeśli pottrzeba - zrobić spłaszcz obraz?

----------

## chojny

Witam:)

a co powiecie na wyhaftowane logo na polarze albo koszulce? bez problemu mozna dodac dowolny tekst itp. www.naszywki.com.pl

pozdrawiam

----------

## Poe

 *milu_m wrote:*   

> A nie możesz stworzyć nowego większego obrazka o takim tle jak oryginalny , potem kopiuj/wklej jako nową warstwę no a na koniec jeśli pottrzeba - zrobić spłaszcz obraz?

 

hmm.. niegłupi  pomysł.. trzeba będie potem spróbować.

 *chojny wrote:*   

> Witam:) 
> 
> a co powiecie na wyhaftowane logo na polarze albo koszulce? bez problemu mozna dodac dowolny tekst itp.www.naszywki.com.pl
> 
> pozdrawiam
> ...

 

haftowane jest niezłe. chyba bardziej trwałe od folii, ale dosc często są mniej wyraźne szczegóły...

----------

## chojny

dowiadywalem sie jak to wyglada i juz ktos zamawial logo gentoo a wyglada to mniej wiecej tak www.icpnet.pl/~chojny/haft.jpg

maxymalne wymiary loga (jakiegokolwiek) to 10x17cm

z fajnym napisem na czernej koszulce, bluzie (oferuje z kapturem lub bez) albo na polarze mogloby fajnie wygladac

pozdrawiam

----------

## Poe

a jakiegos napisu nie udałoby sie umiescić pod tym? bo 98,8% osób, która by mnie w takim czyms zauwazyła zupełnie by nie zaskoczyła o co chodzi

----------

## chojny

a moze by dodac do sklepu stringi z logo gentoo albo z pongwinkiem i jakims fajnym napisem? chcetnie zobaczylbym dziewczyne w takich majtkach  :Wink: 

moglyby rowniez byc bokserki cos w stylu http://www.computergear.com/linuxboxers.html ale ladniejsze oczywiscie  :Wink: 

----------

## zytek

IMHO swietny pomysl z tym haslem, to logo jest swietne, jeszcze tylko pod spodem jakis napis i idealne na czarna koszulke! (mialem taka haftowana PLD Linux, bajer ! ) Te z PLD były na sklep.linuxindex.pl - może oni by dodali koszulki gentoo haftowane? Trzeba by do nich napisać.

----------

## CyriC

Super pomysl z tym haftem, idealny na wszystkie materialy. Teraz juz nie bedzie problemu z kolorami  :Smile:  i przy jego zastosowaniu bylaby mozliwosc wyboru polaru (np czarnego).

----------

## Xax

Dostałem takiego maila:

 *Quote:*   

> Hej.
> 
> Ogladalem sobie logi apacza i trafilem na Wasz topic .
> 
> Jeżeli zebralibyście się w kupę, można by zrobić jednorazową edycję
> ...

 

W razie czego mysle, ze mozna ponegocjowac na temat polarow, czapeczek, portfelow itd. Wszystko zalezy od tego ilu nas bedzie chetnych.

----------

## mkay

 *Xax wrote:*   

> Dostałem takiego maila:
> 
> [...]
> 
> 

 

chetnie w to wejde, o ile beda czarne;P

----------

## Poe

 *aye wrote:*   

>  *Xax wrote:*   Dostałem takiego maila:
> 
> [...]
> 
>  
> ...

 

lub granatowe, z ładym, duzym logiem i napisem :], cena atrakcyjna.. 22zł.. + koszt wysyłki = ok. 30zł...

----------

## muchar

Ok, ustalmy więc konkrety, bo ten post zaczyna być dość rozległy.

Jakie akcesoria są do wyboru?

Jakie są ich ceny?

Gdzie można je nabyć?

----------

## OBenY

No bardzo atrakcyjnie, tylko haft jest "twardy" i na dokladke nie za bardzo kolorowy. Dizwnie bedzie taka koszulka wygladac.

----------

## Gabrys

http://www.allegro.pl/item313059243_koszulki_t_shirt_pomix_net_roz_l_linux_gentoo.html

 :Smile: 

----------

## Poe

Moved from Polish to Polish OTW.

--

dobrze, ze znalazl sie ten temat. ten zamykam. 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-609650.html - to jest aktualne.

----------

